

Forget Google Apps: Wave is the new epicenter of the Google-Microsoft war. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/05/28/forget-google-apps-google-wave-is-the-new-epicenter-of-the-google-microsoft-war/

======
jamesk2
Google Wave + Corporate Directory Services + Local Backup Servers = Balmer
gets his nuts handed to him by Bill.

